# Wife shoots her first ever deer................



## bman007 (Apr 12, 2008)

and WOW is it a good one!

Killed it Thursday morning, I have three years history with this deer and she shot and missed him last year. But Thursday she got the job done at 35 yds to boot. H er second year of bowhunting with my son,father and I. Am very proud husband! While we wer at tag station some guys come up to the truck and was congratulating me on the buck,i stayed outside the tag station,and i told him my best friend killed it and was inside getting the lady to tag it in for us. Then the wife comes out in her camo, some jaws hit the ground for sure!hehe! But then some guys got a little all macho on her and told it how easy it was to kill one with a crossbow,then she gets her pse out of the truck and her seat she was sitting on in a brushpile out and that kinda really shut em up! No since me stepping on her toes to shut em up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We also found out last week at the doctors office that she is 8 weeks preganant so it been a busy week to say the least!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

that's one hell of a deer, and a first deer at that!!! tell her congrats


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Really Nice Buck..... You should be proud. BUT she might have bragging rights on ya for a while.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

real nice buck congrats!!! That buck def has some mass!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great deer!!!


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice buck!!! Just tell the young lady that her buck is probably 3-4 years old, if the inside is 18-19 inches. From the picture it looks like it. It will be hard to duplicate, but good luck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats to your wife on a very nice deer and your future child. That's a pretty good weekend.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Two thumbs up! Nice buck there, for sure!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome! Particually like the part about someone making a comment about a crossbow!

Grats on the deer and the kid!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Great deer! I'm hoping for some of that luck tomorrow!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice deer!


----------



## PiKeCnTyKid (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice, nice deer. Congrats to her...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

real nice deer ,and from the ground with a compound . great job.


----------



## bman007 (Apr 12, 2008)

so can some one give it a rough score idea?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well that's a good buck and it sounds like hes not the only one that's been in rut,tell her great job,and those guys were just pissed they didn't get that great deer


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great looking buck! Congratulations to your wife. That is a heavy mass buck for sure. You were wondering on score and scoring from a picture is far from an exact science and I am far from an expert but I would put it somewhere in the 130's.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very sweet buck. Did the guys who got macho get a buck yet? I'll bet NOT.
And congrats on the baby news. Excellent weekend and to your best friend, nice.


----------



## gilliesGirl (Sep 21, 2010)

us girls have got to show these boys how its done. nice deer congrats


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

That is awesome!! Congrats to her on the buck! Congrats to you both on the baby!!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice deer i love how wide he is and congrats on the baby


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I am guessing mid 120's... Let us know if you get it scored


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! That's a great Buck! Congratulations to the lucky lady.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

My wife just started 4-5 years ago and I don't even bow hunt... So far she has managed 2 nice bucks and 5 does. 

Her buck last year was a nice one but not as nice as your wife's

Tell her congradulations!!! Great buck!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

bman007 said:


> so can some one give it a rough score idea?


130 class deer.awesome!p&y for sure.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great deer! The short brow's will hurt the score. But it may push low 140's with minimal deductions. If so, you may have yourself an "Ohio Big Buck"  Still a great deer!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i guessing 140's


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I still feel strongly that the buck would score well in to the 130's. I am saying this based on the 21.5" inside spread. That suggests to me that it is every bit as big as it looks in the pictures. A spread like that will give a few extra inches on each beam length as well. Not overly long tine length but real nice mass.

Put a tape to it yourself Bman007 and let us know what you come up with. You should be able to give a pretty accurate idea yourself as it does not have any oddities to the rack that would cause a judgment on your part.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats an awesome deer , tell her I said congrats


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I may look pretty stupid for saying this in another week or 2 but no way that buck goes over 130 IMO... It def has deductions that will hurt the score.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

kprice said:


> I may look pretty stupid for saying this in another week or 2 but no way that buck goes over 130 IMO... It def has deductions that will hurt the score.


I guess I don't see any substantial deductions myself, certainly nothing to add up to enough to pull it down that far. It is difficult to guess from pictures but to me it looks like it will score well on mass.

It is definitely one worth putting a tape measure to...and it should not take someone too long to come up with a fairly accurate number.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

daaaaayum...


----------



## bman007 (Apr 12, 2008)

i went to the bow shop tonite and as soon as i walk in the shop owner is congratulating me AGAIN on my wifes deer. Yea yea i say,AGAIN, when he tells me the deer was rough scored the other night out there at the taxidermist place, by an official scoring guy, because to many other people wanted to know just how big he was and,drumroll inserted here, they come up with 159" with out deductions which wont be too darn many!

So i guess the next step now is to get the drying process over and done with and get the official paperwork filled out and him submitted for the books!

First deer ever and a P AND Y AND BUCKEYE BIG BUCK, and 9 weeks preganant to boot DAMN what a best friend huh?

Am proud and just green with envy,just chasing him for three years with numerous trail cams of him and other shooters,and to see him go down that morning to her arrow is just AMAZING! AM STILL A VERY PROUD HUSBAND!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

bman007 said:


> i went to the bow shop tonite and as soon as i walk in the shop owner is congratulating me AGAIN on my wifes deer. Yea yea i say,AGAIN, when he tells me the deer was rough scored the other night out there at the taxidermist place, by an official scoring guy, because to many other people wanted to know just how big he was and,drumroll inserted here, they come up with 159" with out deductions which wont be too darn many!
> 
> So i guess the next step now is to get the drying process over and done with and get the official paperwork filled out and him submitted for the books!
> 
> ...


When I said 130's I felt I was being a bit conservative. I thought maybe it could reach 140's although I never thought 150's so that is a surprise to me. It is definitely a rack with a lot of mass.

Congrats again!


----------

